# 20v / trans measurement needed



## tomasepley (Jul 14, 2002)

Hey all. Doing some initial "shopping" for motor / trans for a project, trying to see what I can work with.

Could someone provide me the measurement of a 20v 5 cyl from the front of the accessory drive (or furthest point forward) to the center of the axle output of trans, measured along the head / block line? Not sure if there is much variance between different motors and trans, so please let me know what measured from. Doesn't need to be super accurate, just need to compare against other options.

Thanks!

Tom


----------



## tomasepley (Jul 14, 2002)

Still haven't been able to find the dimensions I need. Also, if anyone has drawings or cad file of the 30v, that would be awesome!

Cheers,

Tom


----------

